# ACADEMY TRY OUT RULES, ECNL, DA, DPL. Dates, deadlines, strategies.



## Socal (May 10, 2018)

I am wondering if anyone has any information regarding the rules surrounding tryouts for current DA players who are  participating with DA clubs?

What are the rules?  Many ECNL clubs are having tryouts going on right now. This is especially important for the 03 age groups.  

DA to DA seems fairly simple that you have to either get permission from current DA team or at minimum put them on notice. But, is there a release date that you no longer need to get permission, if so, when?

How about DA to ECNL, in OC there are many ECNL teams that are having tryouts. Can DA players go out to these tryouts without giving notice and or getting permission. Or do they need permission and/or notice to their current DA teams. If that is not obtained are they subject to being disciplined ie sat out for games etc. 

This is especially important for number of DA girls who may be cut or simply did not like the league for a number of reasons including but not limited to playtime, substitution rules and non HS participation.  When are they released and if it is at then end of season will it be too late for all those ECNL and or other DPL spots?

I have read the 40 pages of rules and they seem to be extremely vague in regards to DA to non DA activities, tryouts.  

Any thoughts about which gets better exposure based on what we know right now, DPL vs ECNL, specifically DPL 03 pilot which in essence is all the rules of DA rules that are generally not welcomed. 

Lastly, any word about when DA players are released to go tryout at other DA clubs? Its not mentioned in the rules. All it says that during the season which includes playoff, showcases etc, DA player are not allowed to go to other DA clubs for any reason without permission.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## younothat (May 10, 2018)

First thing to realize is nowdays people are going to talk and notice....  likely get back to your current coach/club...  better from you or somebody else?

DA to DA  is loo late to transfer now (April).   The regular DA season runs until June, Playoffs July so if you want to remain on the roster eligible during this time the tryout notice would be needed.  If you don't meet the min playing requirements or get released you can do as you wish. 

ECNL has a tryout period this month coming up..


----------



## beachbum (May 10, 2018)

Any thoughts about which gets better exposure based on what we know right now, DPL vs ECNL, specifically DPL 03 pilot which in essence is all the rules of DA rules that are generally not welcomed.

If this is for next year, I would go with the known which would be the ECNL.  I believe the pilot program players have been told that they will be participating in all the DA showcases so it shouldn't be to bad from an exposure point of view, that being said you are taking them at there word which isn't worth much.  Hard choice for sure.


----------



## Fact (May 10, 2018)

beachbum said:


> I believe the pilot program players have been told that they will be participating in all the DA showcases


By all if you mean only 2 that would be correct.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 10, 2018)

beachbum said:


> Any thoughts about which gets better exposure based on what we know right now, DPL vs ECNL, specifically DPL 03 pilot which in essence is all the rules of DA rules that are generally
> If this is for next year, I would go with the known which would be the ECNL.  I believe the pilot program players have been told that they will be participating in all the DA showcases so it shouldn't be to bad from an exposure point of view, that being said you are taking them at there word which isn't worth much.  Hard choice for sure.


Definitely ECNL better option than DPL for exposure and college recruiting and experience.  You can try out anytime - different leagues and no restrictions for DA player to tryout for ECNL


----------



## beachbum (May 11, 2018)

Fact said:


> By all if you mean only 2 that would be correct.


Yes 2 actual showcases plus playoffs/showcase.  Also have heard there are going to be several sanctioned DA tournaments that piggyback on other showcase tournaments, but we will see about that as well.


----------



## HaveFun (Jun 4, 2018)

Socal said:


> I am wondering if anyone has any information regarding the rules surrounding tryouts for current DA players who are  participating with DA clubs?
> 
> What are the rules?  Many ECNL clubs are having tryouts going on right now. This is especially important for the 03 age groups.
> 
> ...


* Current DA players cannot tryout with another DA club without a release from their current club or the last game of the year has been played. This includes showcase games.
* Current DA players are free to tryout for any other NON-DA organization.
* Exposure from DA and ECNL is similar. DA has more head coaches attending and ECNL  more assistant coaches. But if your DD is talented then they will get noticed at either one. DPL 03 Pilot has the potential for good exposure but no one really knows. Straight DPL has a much lower exposure level.

For DA questions I have found that asking them directly has been the best. girlsacademy@ussoccer.org


----------



## Lambchop (Jun 4, 2018)

beachbum said:


> Yes 2 actual showcases plus playoffs/showcase.  Also have heard there are going to be several sanctioned DA tournaments that piggyback on other showcase tournaments, but we will see about that as well.


Pilot 03's will be "guests" at the fall/winter DA showcase and will be "guests" at the summer/playoff  DA showcase. No spring showcase for the Pilot 03's.  No playoffs for Pilot 03's.  They will only be playing against the Frontier division Pilot 03's at the showcases.   ECNL has four showcases with participation required for only three, I believe. Check with any local DA club and ECNL club to be sure.


----------



## SoccerFan (Jun 4, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Pilot 03's will be "guests" at the fall/winter DA showcase and will be "guests" at the summer/playoff  DA showcase. No spring showcase for the Pilot 03's.  No playoffs for Pilot 03's.  They will only be playing against the Frontier division Pilot 03's at the showcases.   ECNL has four showcases with participation required for only three, I believe. Check with any local DA club and ECNL club to be sure.


The Pilot 03 will also mirror the DA season schedule and will play their games alongside DA teams.


----------



## Fact (Jun 5, 2018)

SoccerFan said:


> The Pilot 03 will also mirror the DA season schedule and will play their games alongside DA teams.


LOL " . . . alongside DA teams"  Nice PR attempt NOT!


----------



## Josep (Jun 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> LOL " . . . alongside DA teams"  Nice PR attempt NOT!


You’re a broken record.  Soon the season will start and then we will see if you’re only bothered by the marketing for al the recruiting as you’ve claimed.  

Let it go already.  You aren’t informing anyone and if someone doesn’t do their homework that’s their fault.  And that goes for anyone in 03 pilot or anybody else that doesn’t check the club, Coach and players before signing.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jun 5, 2018)

beachbum said:


> Yes 2 actual showcases plus playoffs/showcase.  Also have heard there are going to be several sanctioned DA tournaments that piggyback on other showcase tournaments, but we will see about that as well.


SEVERAL?  Sounds like that would go against the philosophy of fewer, more meaningful, games.   But hey, there’s money to be made and kids/families to exploit.


----------



## Fact (Jun 5, 2018)

Josep said:


> You’re a broken record.  Soon the season will start and then we will see if you’re only bothered by the marketing for al the recruiting as you’ve claimed.
> 
> Let it go already.  You aren’t informing anyone and if someone doesn’t do their homework that’s their fault.  And that goes for anyone in 03 pilot or anybody else that doesn’t check the club, Coach and players before signing.


I have never mentioned recruiting. I don’t give a rats you know what about recruiting but I do care about false advertising. If you don’t like what I have to say Bryan use the ignore function.


----------

